# Small dogs. UGH!



## Woof_Terrorist (Aug 3, 2012)

My inherent anger towards small dogs comes from months of persecution by small dogs and their owners especially towards my GSD.

Anyway:

I was at at a West coast airport when I saw this old lady with a Pom, a couple showed up with their 4-5 year old kid. The pom owner was an elderly woman. Naturally the parents went gaga about the "wittle woggie", the kid started waddling towards it. All this time the pom was showing aggressive behavior. But hey, its a "wittle woggie" right?

Great!

So the girl standing next to me and I am quitely watching, she turns to me and says "This will not end nicely!" I smile, hey one more blow against small dogs, I am not complaining. Let the world learn. Enough discrimination against GSD's and rotties and pits as the "evil" biters!

As expected, the "wittle woggie" bit the little boy's hand. Confusion ensued, etc etc. The girl next to me laughed. "DUmb parents. My cousin actually had his testicles and penis ripped out by a pom when he was 3 years old! Atleast this kid wasn't mauled too badly."

I wonder why she didn't stop the parents, knowing what happened to her cousin. Maybe like me, she too was hoping for one more strike against these horrible yap monsters?

Everyday I go for a walk, I have a ruckus on my hands as small dogs charge at my dog, and their owners barely control them. 

Small dog owners (in my experience) dont bother to train their dogs, they treat their dogs like soft toys. They do EXACTLY what should NEVER be done. 

Things like : carrying the dog around, babying it too much. Loose leash walking, heeling... what the **** is that? My dog is small, it dont hurt when he pulls. Who needs training!

Socializing? Reducing aggression? 

Awwww, look at the wittle woggie, he couldn't hurt a fly! He is so cute! Besides I am there to pick him up and easily subdue him if he gets out of control.

Right!!

I sincerely believe that small dog breeders (except the rare few ones), do not obey any guidelines for breeding. Given that most apartment management companies will allow residents to get a small dog, and people feel smaller dogs are easier to care for, naturally the demand for them is higher. So the "back yard breeders" fill this need with nary a thought about what mutts they are bringing to this world. Consequently we get a lot of ill-tempered yappers with no real courage or personality or "protection" or service qualities.


And the funniest part (and I have experienced and HEARD this several times), when I am walking with my GSD - or in a store or in a public place, and if there is an owner - my dog will be quite, their dog would be pulling at the leash like a maniac to get at my dog, barking their heads off. After quite a bit of time has elapsed, they will get back to the real world, give me and my dog a nasty look, and say in a loud "theater" voice : "My darling, what has that BIG BAD dog doing to you!"

Oh wow! I thank God at these times, that this is not the wild west (or middle ages), otherwise I swear I woulda swatted their face with a glove and demanded satisfaction. 

And of course... the toy dog is so small - it poops so little, so we wont bother picking it up. After all its just a little bit isn't it?

The side walks of my neighborhood are littered with turds - small turds. Maybe I should leave the Italian sausages that my GSD makes also unpicked, just to add some variety to the land scape. 

Latest experience : When my dog had a ear infection type problem : I took him to petco. The whole place was of course milling with small dogs, all in line to see the vet. And all started baying at the sight of my GSD pup. 

The dog owner behind me - fat lady, kept her distance. And her dog was muzzled to be fair. Dog owner in front of me : effeminate type - limp wrist, and tight t-shirt / pants type (you get the picture) holding his small mutt in his arms.

And my mom was with me. The way we stood : guy with small dog - a distance of about a foot, my mom, one more foot. my dog and I (dog under tight leash), 2-3 feet and a pillar, then fat lady with muzzled small dog. 

Within 10 minutes or so of waiting - during which both the small dogs have been lunging and barking, and my dog (to be honest) has lunged at them once each. 

The guy turns to me and says he wants to keep his dog down, am I sure my GSD wont hurt his dog. 

I say "Yeah, dont worry about it." The turd can see I am holding the leash tight, and there is prong collar on my dog. But he gets all upset and starts yelling. So I tell him to relax, which further riles him and he says "If your dog hurts my dog, there will be trouble for you."

I laugh.

I am bigger than that guy and I have my 90 lb 11 month GSD with him. Yeah buddy bring it on. 

The lady in the back starts complaining too. 

I ask my mom to hold our place in the queue, I walk to the front of the queue : ask the vet's assistant: The other dog owners are getting nervous about my GSD, do you mind if I see him without waiting in the line? The assistant knows me from past visits. She says "Go right ahead" with a smile. 

So I save 45 to 60 minutes of waiting - thanks to the small dogs. ROFL.

Summary : small dogs need to be "bred" not "farmed" and their owners need to be responsible about training and inculcating social behavior. Until then, we have a small dog menace on our hands.


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*Ouch!*

Well, you may get a little flak from some here, and I don't know if I have reached your level of frustration with the little "fur coverred machines", but I hear what you are saying.

My Mother in Law has a pom, and he is just as you say. They aren't very bright either. He has been rolled by my girls more than once for displaying dominant behavior, yet after a month or two, he will do it again. My girls don't hurt him, but they sure scare him.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I am positive that small dog owners feel the same way about large dog owners. Its a preference. I prefer big dogs, but I won't let a small dog wander the streets. The last 5-6 dogs I have taken in were on the smaller side and all were wonderful dogs that ended up in good homes. I don't even think its the dogs, its the owners in general. In obedience class we have a small poodle mix(the cutest thing) and he barks and barks while on the leash, but as soon as he's off leash he plays and plays. Of course when he's barking all the bigger dogs ignore him, because they are all pretty stable dogs. In most cases its a fear response and that is the only way the know how to protect themselves. I don't have any issues with any big or small dogs where I live, everyone takes care of their pets and all of the ones I have ran into are quite friendly. If there is ever a time that a small dog might charge me with any of my dogs, I am 100% confident that my dogs would walk away.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Woof, I understand your frustration but I have certainly seen enough out of control and poorly bred/trained big dogs to feel it is not an "us vs them" proposistion. 

The typical large dog owner I see here has a big lunging beast on a leash but if they drop the leash, they have no control of the dog. Just like breed specific legislation, it pays all of us to band together....Not too happy that you think a kid getting nipped is funny or another welcome strike against the little buggers.

My daughter owns a poorly bred chihuahua she rescued and that is the sweetest most social little critter I have met. One neighbor has a well bred Welsh Terrier and another a French Bulldog who are just absolute sweety pies and Beau always likes to meet them. Conversely, another large dog is under no longer being walked because it attecked another dog. The GSD down the street has me very concerned as the owner has a prong with NO backup and lets the teenage daughter walk the dog...dog definitely displaying all kinds of fear behiaviors.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I totally understand. I used to think I hated small dogs, but I don't. I just hate the way the majority of them are allowed to behave. Even in training class, I have been tempted to ask the trainers why they allow some small dog owners to pick up their small breed puppies and treat them like babies. 

I have also, fortunately, never been bit by a large breed, but when I had my condo, my neighbour had a toy poodle who bit my leg no less than three separate occasions as I was coming home from work. And she never apologized or anything! It broke the skin through my jeans. And I lived there for TEN YEARS, this dog saw me come and go EVERY DAY.

I have the same situation in my parent's house. My younger sister has a small breed and of course I have a bouncy 4 month old GSD pup who wants to play.

It's worth pointing out that my pup's BFF is a 3 month old shih tzu at doggy daycare and they get along famously. 

My sister's dog is one who pulls on leash, jumps on the couch and is treated more like a child than a dog. She was also under socialized. 

So my big problem, is I can't have my dog around her, because what happens is the little dog wants to meet mine. But she's afraid of her. So she creeps up behind her and sniffs her butt when my pup is distracted by something else. My pup then turns around, and instead of being able to actually meet the small dog, the small dog takes off and my pup's prey drive kicks in.

My pup honestly just wants to play, but as long as my sister's dog is acting like prey, then my dog is the one who gets banished. Drives me nuts!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

While I agree with you that people with small dogs need to TRAIN them and not treat them like little babies who do no wrong, I think it's a bit ridiculous to blame 'small dogs'.

A dog is a dog is a dog is a dog no matter what shape, size or color... Sure, some dogs might have natural instincts and things they're bred for that can make them a bit more trying or make you not want that particular breed.

I've seen plenty of terribly behaved large breeds and some amazingly sweet small ones and visa versa. The blame needs to be placed on owners and breeders NOT ALWAYS the poor dog for crying out loud. I know that's mostly what you're saying, I'm just tired of people discriminating against some dogs(especially people on a GSD forum) for something that's not the dogs fault.


----------



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

Don't hate the dogs... its not their fault...they grow up they way they do with no direction. Hate the owners.

My Step Mother has a Yorkshire Terrier little tiny guy, swear he's a teacup smaller than a toy. Anyway dog is well behaved, he heals, does tricks, has very good recall, she takes him to tracking, and starting obedience very soon.

So really its not the Dog... at least not in my books I've seen some great small dogs (Though honestly they have all been Yorkies)


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I wish you could meet my little "vermin" as you so affectionately referred to her in another post if mine. She is 12 pounds of social confidence, and extreme obedience. I agree with you that the reason so many small dogs are the way they are because they are treated like some sort of helpless, defenseless, infant child who must be carried around and sheltered from this big bad world- and they suffer for it, but I think you are very misguided when it comes to them. 

Frankly, this comment, "I wonder why she didn't stop the parents, knowing what happened to her cousin. Maybe like me, she too was hoping for one more strike against these horrible yap monsters?" 

I find it disturbing and I really dont think I need to explain why. I hope that you will educate yourself about small dogs, and not continue to hope for a small dog to attack a child so that they may have one more strike against them for your personal satisfaction.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I feel your frustration! When ever I walk my GSD I always have to watch out for the people with little dogs. They are forever using extendo leads (if on lead at all), letting little FooFoo poop in my yard, bark at my fence, etc. I'm guessing they don't feel the need to train their little precious because its small and they can just overpower it. Poor little dogs - would have a much better life with training. I have to admit I have met two people with smaller breeds that actually did some training, even Rally. They were the exception in my little world. I've even had the little rats try to attack Raina, who will not stand for that at all. Since she weighs almost as much as me I walk her with a prong collar just in case, although she does just fine in Rally with a flat collar. She could finish off one of those little rats with one bite if it got too close and I don't want that to happen. Even little dog owners must love their dogs and I wouldn't want to be the owner of the dog that ate one. How do you get them to understand that their little dog is not welcome everywhere anymore than my GSD is.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow, I was almost offended until I realized how childish and ignorant the whole post was. Hate the owners, not the size of the dog. Being happy that a child was bitten is disturbing 

As owners of what most people consider a dangerous breed you would think we would be more open minded about basing our judgements on the individual and their dog and not the breed or size of the dog alone. 

Do I like that some people make a fuss at me owning a GSD, no. So why would I like someone making a fuss because I also own a 11 lb poodle. Both dogs are always undergoing training and there are moments when they are complete angels and moments that they are hellions

I don't treat either of my dogs differently, they both get affection when they're obedient and correction when they aren't


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

I have always preferred large dogs, but I am considering getting some type of small dog in a few years when Ruki is older. 

I am not trying to be critical, but do find it a little odd to hope a young child is bitten to make small dogs look bad. Maybe you mispoke?


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

LaneyB said:


> I have always preferred large dogs, but I am considering getting some type of small dog in a few years when Ruki is older.
> 
> I am not trying to be critical, but do find it a little odd to hope a young child is bitten to make small dogs look bad. Maybe you mispoke?


Hoping a child is bitten is never good but I have to admit in working with dogs at the shelter I have been bitten by smaller breeds more than larger breeds, which is probably why the little dogs ended up in the shelter to begin with. No training, give up, dump the dog - seems to be popular.


----------



## Kyad02 (Oct 21, 2011)

TrentL said:


> Don't hate the dogs... its not their fault...they grow up they way they do with no direction. Hate the owners.
> 
> My Step Mother has a Yorkshire Terrier little tiny guy, swear he's a teacup smaller than a toy. Anyway dog is well behaved, he heals, does tricks, has very good recall, she takes him to tracking, and starting obedience very soon.
> 
> So really its not the Dog... at least not in my books I've seen some great small dogs (Though honestly they have all been Yorkies)


 Yorkies are among the smartest small dogs, they are terriers not toy fu fu dogs


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

i feel your frustration but ive seen it go both ways. One of my best friends has what i like to call taco bell dogs(chiuhuahua) and she has the best behaved ones ive ever seen thanks to her training and socializing. I have a family member who has a out of control lab.The dog drives everyone nuts but he has never worked with him to get him out of it..but yet has taught him to play dead and roll over..go figure..but theres no way you can walk that dog on a leash and come back with your arms in their sockets and the neighborhood terroirized. And honestly what you are saying about small dog owners is the same stero type that Pit bull owners get...the gansta type who want dog fighting and aggressive dogs. Not all pit bulls and their owners are that way....But i know why you get so frustrated as i have 2 yorkies onmy street that drive me and my dogs insane. they have bitten me before and try to go after my dogs..one bite and my dogs would kill them..but they have a stupid owner..and luckily for us all i have my dogs under control as much as i can..i fear one day they will wander into my back yard..it will not be good...as for the kid part...no matter what kid and waht age asks me if my dogs bite..i answer ALL dogs with teeth bite! But i have mine under control and you may pet them. I think all kids should know this and not just run up and pet a dog


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

When I see someone with their little dog off leash at my apartment, even if Rocky is not with me I will say "Hey, I have a german shepherd that knows little things on leashes are dogs, but when they are off leash he thinks they are rabbits and will attack them. You might want to keep your dog on leash"

When I see someone with their big dog off leash at my apartment, I tell them "I have a dog that was attacked by an off leash pitbull at this apartment. He is a 70 pound german shepherd and if your dog runs up to him off leash, some damage may be done when he defends himself"

I'm not mean, just very factual. The three people I have said these things to never have their dogs off leash anymore. The little dog owners have a 2 lb baby chihuahua and they let Rocky and her meet, because I told them my old roommate had a 3 lb kitten. Now they are good friends and the chihuahua barks, squeels, and pulls every time she sees Rocky because she wants to play so bad.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I have the cure! 

My DH was exactly the same. Argh - not only did I have to put up with the obnoxious little dogs, I also had to listen to him crabbing about it. Well, I can only take so much...

So I started pointing out the well behaved ones. I'll tell you, they're everywhere! In a parking lot, you'll see a tiny dog in the next car patiently waiting. Someone walking with their arm held funny, you'll see a tiny dog cradled there. In a buggy at the store, you'll see a blanket with a tiny dog on it. I promise, once you start to really pay attention, you'll see TONS of them - they're just so small and quiet that it's easy to miss them.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> When I see someone with their little dog off leash at my apartment, even if Rocky is not with me I will say "Hey, I have a german shepherd that knows little things on leashes are dogs, but when they are off leash he thinks they are rabbits and will attack them. You might want to keep your dog on leash"
> 
> When I see someone with their big dog off leash at my apartment, I tell them "I have a dog that was attacked by an off leash pitbull at this apartment. He is a 70 pound german shepherd and if your dog runs up to him off leash, some damage may be done when he defends himself"
> 
> I'm not mean, just very factual. The three people I have said these things to never have their dogs off leash anymore. The little dog owners have a 2 lb baby chihuahua and they let Rocky and her meet, because I told them my old roommate had a 3 lb kitten. Now they are good friends and the chihuahua barks, squeels, and pulls every time she sees Rocky because she wants to play so bad.


I think that warning about the rabbit thing *could* backfire on you. I would just get it under control so that if a "rabbit dog" runs past Rocky does not react.......but if something happens they could say you knew there was an issue............


----------



## dbrk9 (Aug 9, 2012)

I have both! And my sister has a bunch of little dogs mostly mini dachshunds. So my GSD is being raised with exposure to both. The funniest is when she is off leash, and on our ranch of course, she gets down in the crawl position to play with the little guys. They do boss her around if she gets too rough but overall they all get along! 

BTW have you ever tried to train a mini doxie? They are the dogs that hold signs "will work (do tricks) for treats" , lol! Rollover is one of the best things...but teaching them obedience is tough they have such short attention spans. It's like they are saying ...."but I was sitting and waiting...you just didn't see me" LOL Everything even their little metabolism is sped up!

I will have to get some pictures of her playing with her little friends.


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

I am the owner of a little dog who, for the most part, is very well behaved. She has never bitten, never snapped or growled and is very intelligent (sit, down, wait). She is bombproof around small children and can take a good amount of poking, prodding, and falling upon before she decides she needs to go take a break (we don't allow this to happen but it has happened before and when she had enough she just went off to her crate to be alone).

Not all small dogs are like this at all and I do admit my husband was not looking forward to getting a small dog (hence we now have a german shepherd his "man dog") but he has been really surprised at how well his little dog (yes he even calls her HIS dog) is. She is not a barky, yappy, bitey ankle biter she is a normal dog...only little. It all has to do with the training, we trained her to be a dog not a fashion accesory.

Our daughter was bit in the face by our one neighbor's chihuahua just recently and I don't blame the dog at all. The dog's owner taught her to be food aggressive it's not the dogs fault one bit, and the owner should have been responsible enough to put the dog up when they realized that there were kids sitting down to eat with food. My daughter sat down to eat the dog jumped up in the chair next to her and when my daughter didn't give her any of her food the dog lunged up and bit her face.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I am a CGC evaluator and also teach KPT classes. I also, for the most part, do not care for small dogs. Saying that, most of the problem dogs and puppies we see in our classes are large breed dogs. Maybe because I am working with people that actually care to train their dogs (why else would they be doing the CGC or taking classes) I am not seeing a lot of the problem little dogs. We get quite a few "poo" crosses and some of those I could actually enjoy. Wonderful personalities, very social, like having a big dog in a small body. 


If my opinion about dogs was based on our classes I probably would not own GSD or most large breeds. Luckily I am able to see the forest for the trees and know that, for the most part (and, I will be the first to say there are doggie versions of psycho Hannibal Lectors) dogs issues are people issues. 


That you stood by and allowed a child to be bitten tells me a lot.  Every time a dog bites someone, no matter if a large breed or a small breed, all dog owners suffer. Think about that the next time you laugh at a dog bite incident.


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

Blanketback said:


> So I started pointing out the well behaved ones. I'll tell you, they're everywhere! In a parking lot, you'll see a tiny dog in the next car patiently waiting. Someone walking with their arm held funny, you'll see a tiny dog cradled there. In a buggy at the store, you'll see a blanket with a tiny dog on it. I promise, once you start to really pay attention, you'll see TONS of them - they're just so small and quiet that it's easy to miss them.


This is the truth. I've been startled several times at outdoor restaurants, malls, etc, when someone puts their 'handbag' down and all of the sudden it _moves_. Then I notice the mesh on the side, or holes cut out for air, and see a little furry face peering out ...


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

jocoyn said:


> I think that warning about the rabbit thing *could* backfire on you. I would just get it under control so that if a "rabbit dog" runs past Rocky does not react.......but if something happens they could say you knew there was an issue............



I guess I forgot to mention....Rocky won't defend himself against big dogs and he doesn't ever chase ANY small creatures (bunnys/cats/puppies).

The reason I say that is because he will run away if another dog charges him, despite its size. Ever since the two pit bull attacks, he only plays with dogs that are ON leash (except dog park or in a backyard). 

His best buddy is a yorkie that looks like a bunny lol and they chase each other all over the place 

So basically, I flat out lie to people with off leash dogs. But I would rather not have to kick someone's dog and have Rocky go back to not playing with other dogs.


----------



## Woof_Terrorist (Aug 3, 2012)

Thank you for your posts. To address the overall mood: you guys are right, its not the dog, its the owner... AND the breeder. If you read my summary : I put the blame on the lack of training and the lack of a well bred temperament that affects the social compatibility of the dog.

And please dont blame me for not doing anything about the child being bitten. I was at an airport (As mentioned), one of the largest and busiest in the world, in a HUGE terminal towards the end where there are 6-8 gates in a circular fashion for domestic flights. I am standing in line waiting to board, and watching the incidents unfold with the parents their kid and old lady with "widdle woggie" at the other end of this circular room - at quite a distance. 

Unfortunately I do not wear my underwear over my trousers and neither do I tie a towel around my neck (I have a recollection of doing so when under 8 years of age - but that fashion statement from comic book heros has not gotten beyond that age group), and neither did the girl standing next to me. Short of that, I dont believe either of us stood a chance to affect the unfolding events.


Yes, in self reflection, it was indeed a perverse thing that I was not unhappy on seeing the small dog attack the child. I do not know why... maybe because I did know that the attack could not possibly be too dangerous with so many people there. 

Maybe its the same thing most of us feel when we read about the recent bridge collapse/s in China. China?s Bridges Are Falling Down - Bloomberg

We out-source our jobs there, to a country which cheats financial regulations, (infact we have out sourced a Bridge in SF to China - http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/26/business/global/26bridge.html?pagewanted=all). 

I do not support this. And on reading about the bridge collapses in China, I am not saddened. I feel this could be a lesson to our law makers - and if they choose to ignore blatant truth staring them in the face, maybe in the next time they stand for elections, the somnambulist masses can finally wake up and kick them out.

I am sorry for that, but its a helpless person's last resort. We can not do anything, we know there is a problem, but no one will listen to us, or indeed mock us if we were to inform. So we just wait and watch ... and when things as that happen, we let it happen and do not try to stop it (Or truly - do not have the power to stop it). 


Thank you again for keeping the posts civil and expressing your thoughts in a constructive manner.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Actually, there are great dogs and there are horrible (behavior, temperament, everything) dogs in every shape, size, mix or purebred. 

The last couple months I've been seeing little JR Terriers EVERYWHERE, mostly the longer wire-haired ones, especially coming into my workplace. They've been AWESOME, and Rocket freakin' LOVES 'em!! I had mentioned to DH that if we ever got another dog (two at once) maybe we'd get a smaller dog. Every time I seem to acquire something, I seem to see a LOT of it in the month or two prior. :help:


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

I think the perfect 'dog' world would be all of us germanshepherd.com folk. We may fight each other over political views/pitbull views/police views/kid raising views/etc etc.....

But at least our dogs would be well-behaved and on a leash! And no barking through open blinds at 6am at innocent people exercising outside!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I find your description of what you're assuming was a gay man "limp wrist, tight T-shirt" both disturbing and insulting. Please watch what you say and how you say it.


----------



## Woof_Terrorist (Aug 3, 2012)

Jag said:


> I find your description of what you're assuming was a gay man "limp wrist, tight T-shirt" both disturbing and insulting. Please watch what you say and how you say it.



Really? Did I say "gay"? I am not a homophobe. 

And how is it "disturbing" and "insulting"? Its just a physical description.


opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: (ROFL).


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Woof_Terrorist said:


> Really? Did I say "gay"? I am not a homophobe.
> 
> And how is it "disturbing" and "insulting"? Its just a physical description.
> 
> ...


This was the complete statement:

"The dog owner behind me - fat lady, kept her distance. And her dog was muzzled to be fair. Dog owner in front of me : effeminate type - limp wrist, and tight t-shirt / pants type (you get the picture) holding his small mutt in his arms"

Yes, I got the same impression and absolutely took offense. "just a physical description" particularly the way you painted it was clearly intended to evoke a certain stereotypical image and you know it.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't understand... you mentioned your dog was lunging at their dogs too at petco. How is this any different from their dogs lunging at your dog? They're probably thinking you've got an out of control big dog. 

I also think your way off base about small dog breeders. Have you ever owned a small dog? There are just as many bad breeders that are breeding big dogs as small dogs out there. There are also some very good small dog breeders out there too.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Not a laughing matter and too bad one of you couldn't have gotten out of line to keep a dog and child from harm.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> Yes, I got the same impression and absolutely took offense. "just a physical description" particularly the way you painted it was clearly intended to evoke a certain stereotypical image and you know it.


Is it just me, or is the OP starting to evoke a certain stereotypical image about himself?


----------



## Woof_Terrorist (Aug 3, 2012)

Did I dislike the person? Of course! So you wish me to depict in positive light of something I dislike? Sorry, not in human nature.

And what do you mean by "evoking a stereotypical image"? Yes, I am describing an event, and the reason we have language is to "invoke images" - to describe post event, with clarity a sequence of happenings, characters, etc. I have lived in major cities all my life, and actually one of my most effeminate childhood friends is now happily married with 2 kids and still has a **** limp wrist. Lol. I dont care, I also have gay friends, and it amuses even them when bumpkins try to be too politically correct. 

*Limp wrist =/= gay. If YOU think stereotypes exist, thats a fallacy in your logic, not mine.
*
And let me make this clear, I dislike people based on their behavior, regardless of skin color, race, sexual orientation, sex, age, weight, etc.


Describing something does not mean hate based on profiling. And as I clearly stated, I am not a homophobe. What is there to take "offense". 

Also comes to mind the new fail paradigm of being too politically correct. It reminds me of the recent sexual abuse ring in the UK, the police pointedly shut down investigations in 2010 on the Asian / Moslem perpetrators because they were trying to be "racially sensitive". 

Result : 2 years later, more children exploited, a humongous mess!

I believe in calling out people based on their actions, taking steps to correct their crimes and wrong doings (or in this case writing about it). Just because a person is gay or moslem or black or hispanic (or anything), does not mean we have to look the other way if he is doing something wrong for the fear of being "Politically correct" and "racially sensitive".


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Woof_Terrorist said:


> Really? Did I say "gay"? I am not a homophobe.
> 
> And how is it "disturbing" and "insulting"? Its just a physical description.
> 
> ...



You're full of it. You think it's amusing? I think your posts sound like a bully. The fact that you not only don't see an issue with it but defend your words speaks volumes. Your descriptions of people could've just been "a woman" and "a man".. but you chose to take it several steps further. Use caution in how you approach and interact with others that you have issues with.

Why would *I* see this for what it is? Maybe because I've been a target for people like you. Maybe this is why I have chosen a "harder" dog this time. Either way, your comments are insulting. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to interpret your meaning or your intentions.


----------



## Woof_Terrorist (Aug 3, 2012)

PatchonGSD said:


> Is it just me, or is the OP starting to evoke a certain stereotypical image about himself?


opcorn:
opcorn:


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Woof_Terrorist said:


> Did I dislike the person? Of course! So you wish me to depict in positive light of something I dislike? Sorry, not in human nature.
> 
> And what do you mean by "evoking a stereotypical image"? Yes, I am describing an event, and the reason we have language is to "invoke images" - to describe post event, with clarity a sequence of happenings, characters, etc. I have lived in major cities all my life, and actually one of my most effeminate childhood friends is now happily married with 2 kids and still has a **** limp wrist. Lol. I dont care, I also have gay friends, and it amuses even them when bumpkins try to be too politically correct.
> 
> ...


You are brave...But I'm curious. Is it because you are sitting behind a computer or are you like this in person too?

No offense intended...


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

PatchonGSD said:


> Is it just me, or is the OP starting to evoke a certain stereotypical image about himself?


I don't think it is just you.


----------



## Woof_Terrorist (Aug 3, 2012)

Zeeva said:


> You are brave...But I'm curious. Is it because you are sitting behind a computer or are you like this in person too?
> 
> No offense intended...



My culture is one where free speech is encouraged, and I have a legal system to defend me when I am in the right and correct me if I am in the wrong. 

I do not believe in being cowed down. 

Did I offend you by referring to the UK Sex scandal story?


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Woof_Terrorist said:


> My culture is one where free speech is encouraged, and I have a legal system to defend me when I am in the right and correct me if I am in the wrong.
> 
> I do not believe in being cowed down.
> 
> Did I offend you by referring to the UK Sex scandal story?


Me? No...I'm not easily offended  

What culture are you from? Where are you from?


----------



## Woof_Terrorist (Aug 3, 2012)

Zeeva said:


> Me? No...I'm not easily offended
> 
> What culture are you from? Where are you from?


Sorry, decline to provide any personal information.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Woof_Terrorist said:


> Sorry, decline to provide any personal information.


Send me a PM? I'm curious...


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Lucy Dog said:


> I don't understand... you mentioned your dog was lunging at their dogs too at petco. How is this any different from their dogs lunging at your dog? They're probably thinking you've got an out of control big dog.
> 
> I also think your way off base about small dog breeders. Have you ever owned a small dog? There are just as many bad breeders that are breeding big dogs as small dogs out there. There are also some very good small dog breeders out there too.


I had the same question. I have a high drive 13 month old and HIS reaction to snarky little yappers is to sit and tilt his head with the funniest expression...like "what the heck....?"

Where is the answer to that one? It is relevant to the original post for sure.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I think some of you missed the point Wolf was trying to make in his original post. He was speaking from a frustration level at seeing such irresponsibility in small dog owners. I have seen great little dogs with great owners and I have seen nasty ones with bad owners. One of Jasira's favorite little dogs was a french poodle in her puppy class. When I walk my dogs, I get tired of the little ankle biters running out thinking they can attack my dog. And if they got bit? ( My dogs never would. they are to well behaved and I swear they have a, are you kidding look on their faces.) The owmers would go on and on about the big mean dog hurting their baby. I feel your frustration Wolf and i agree.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't think anyone missed the point. Some people don't like small dogs. Some people don't like big dogs. ANY dog that hasn't been properly trained can be a menace and annoying to others. I never thought I'd have a small dog, but almost a year ago I got a Pug. She's sweet, but stupid. I've met all kinds of dogs and owners. I can't say there are more 'bad owners' of small dogs than there are of large dogs. The issue with the OP's post is his attitude towards things/people that he doesn't like. Even going so far as to find some joy in a child being bitten to justify his dislike of small dogs. Even if the poster is young, it's a disturbing mindset. Trying to open someone's eyes to other people's take on the situation isn't "missing the point". His dog was also lunging at the other dogs... and quite frankly I'd rather have a smaller dog lunging at me than a larger one. The focus needs to be on training his own dog not to lunge at other dogs regardless of their size or behavior. There are always going to be stupid owners with out of control dogs. The key is to not be one of them.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Jag said:


> I don't think anyone missed the point. Some people don't like small dogs. Some people don't like big dogs. ANY dog that hasn't been properly trained can be a menace and annoying to others. I never thought I'd have a small dog, but almost a year ago I got a Pug. She's sweet, but stupid. I've met all kinds of dogs and owners. I can't say there are more 'bad owners' of small dogs than there are of large dogs. The issue with the OP's post is his attitude towards things/people that he doesn't like. Even going so far as to find some joy in a child being bitten to justify his dislike of small dogs. Even if the poster is young, it's a disturbing mindset. Trying to open someone's eyes to other people's take on the situation isn't "missing the point". His dog was also lunging at the other dogs... and quite frankly I'd rather have a smaller dog lunging at me than a larger one. The focus needs to be on training his own dog not to lunge at other dogs regardless of their size or behavior. There are always going to be stupid owners with out of control dogs. The key is to not be one of them.


You took the words right out of my mouth...:thumbup:


----------



## Woof_Terrorist (Aug 3, 2012)

Jag said:


> I don't think anyone missed the point.





Jag said:


> You're full of it. You think it's amusing? I think your posts sound like a bully.
> Why would *I* see this for what it is? Maybe because I've been a target for people like you. Maybe this is why I have chosen a "harder" dog this time. Either way, your comments are insulting. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to interpret your meaning or your intentions.


You have it in for me don't you? I hope you understand, your personal insecurities, fears and past interactions are determining your future communications and interpretations of what people say or write. You have determined that you dislike me - as a person. I answered the barrage of accusations made about the "Spectator to a child being bitten" issue, the "limp wrist" issue" issue, and now this 3rd one. It seems you are determined to ignore the topic and about 2000 words about it in my OP, viz : Small dogs. But you pick on a few random statements and try to amplify it. Its like when a person has cancer, but the doctor keeps harping about the zit on his cheeks. *You are picking on individual out of context statements one at a time in my OP and trying to bash me as a person. *

I do feel sorry for you. But I do like to help people. And this is NOT sarcasm, its a genuine offer to help. Send me a PM and we can see how we can help you. As I mentioned before I work with medical / health care industry. I might be able to make suggestions on how you can seek state sponsored care. It is not nice to live in fear and to lash out at people - because you cant help it. 

I have had friends with ADHD, Bipolar, various levels of depression, and it is not nice to live like that.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

This thread is a slow train wreck with nothing positive to contribute to the forum, therefore, I am locking it.


----------

